# Ordering Parts.. Need help



## zippo_zx (Jul 3, 2005)

well i need a new left headlight case and wondering where i should look to order one.. or where i can look to throw in a set of after market ones with a different style.. if anyone knows a good place to search or check out for ordering parts for them in general.. it would be of great help..


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

what you after? 32, 33, 34, gts, gtr, etc etc.

try yahoo auctions Japan


----------



## zippo_zx (Jul 3, 2005)

its a R32... 1990 GTS-T Type M..


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

LMAO give AUTOSTYLE a buzz. U know Grypho's mates 
They got a sick @SS headlight arrangement for the 32.
If not definatly try yahoo auctions japan.

AutoStyle R32 GTR pumping out 620+ ALL WHEEL KILLOWATTS!!
What u think of the light setup?


----------



## zippo_zx (Jul 3, 2005)

i wish i could see the pic :S


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Doesnt work? Ok ill try load up another one from another site, the one before was more centred.
MMMM :jawdrop: at the 'TrafficStar's' on the black 32 on the right


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

Here it should work now, only one headlight doesnt do it justice. Here ya go.


----------



## zippo_zx (Jul 3, 2005)

i gotta say thats a killer lighting setup


----------



## Dyran (Jul 5, 2005)

*RB25 Parts*

I'm looking for performance engine parts and need some help finding a good source. Thanks.


----------

